# Lake Logan



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Made it out yesterday to fish. Got into some fish but it was spotty. Mostly crappie with a few others mixed in. Anyone got a water temp update or know of an online link to find such data?


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

A lady my dad works with her and her husband won the bass tourn. There Saturday I will ask them what the temp is and get back with u

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Fished there today. 48 degrees in deep water. 50 degrees in shallow. Between my partner and I we got 10 crappies, 1 dink saugeye, and a 30 lb. flathead. 1 keeper crappie, the rest were dinks. Partner got the flathead. hop


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Boosted-Thanks. Let me know what they say. 

Thanks for the info hop. I fished there again today. Got into some more crappie, but almost all of them were small fish. Bet that flathead was a nice surprise.


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

I talked to them they didn't keep track of temp they got 4 nice bass and won the sat. Bass tourn. I did good at buckeye 2 eyes and catfish lost about 10 eyes at bank

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty good trip. I've never had much luck with lake saugeye. Caught some from spillways, but not many from a lake.


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

I do better in the fall and winter months for eyes. But the spring is a different bite and I'm learning. Got 30-40 eyes between 16-22inchs in November December only got 7 since January lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Water has only been open for a month or so. Sounds like you're doing pretty good considering conditions since january.


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll be heading down there for a weekend pretty soon. If any of you fine folks would be willing to give me some Lake Logan tips (esp. saugeye, but I'll take anything) I'd certainly appreciate it!

I've fished it once before, and managed 5 largemouths from the bank. I promise any tips/secrets/whatevers will remain strictly confidential!

Thanks!


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been using a minnow under a bobber around cover in about 5ft of water and catching mostly crappie. They were going pretty good the other day when i went so i'm sure you will get some. Good luck.


----------



## ieatwildlife (Mar 23, 2014)

I was at Logan last night. I got 5 crappie a yellow perch a bass and 2 cats. All on minnows fished 5 feet deep. Caught on nice 10 inch crappie just as it was almost to dark to see my bobber. Tried jigs jer k baits swimbaits and even a vibe. Lost a couple tails of my jigs to something but couldn't get a hook in it. I hadnt fished it in years till fall last year. I'm not sure if the saugeye are still as plentiful as they used to be. I don't hear much about them outta Logan anymore. Id like some tips on fishin for them there myself. Teach an old dog new tricks lol


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

I mean...I'd LOVE to get some saugeye, but I'll totally survive if I can catch a bunch of other stuff. For anyone reading, a few questions:

-Where can you target the 'eyes? (I totally understand if you don't want to share this prime bit of info)

-Is there a baitshop close to Lake Logan?

-Are the fish safe to eat?

-Where's the nearest bar?

That should hold me over for now. Thanks again!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

If you're fishing from bank,I'd target the blosser rd area.Downs bait is right up top of the hill on the left driving past the marina.Bar,I only drink local.All along blosser you can just throw a worm on a hook out(little weight optional)and catch bluegill,sunfish,bass,perch ,catfish,crappie,carp and (maybe) saugeye.Minnows and artificial will be better for eyes.The eyes in that lake are HARD to figure out for numbers and size,but ya never know!I can do" decent" out of a boat sometimes,but bank is kind of a crap shoot.Oh and yes,they're safe to eat.I'm not dead yet!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

how big are the crappie ?


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Not very big. 5-7" with the occasional 10-12"


----------

